# The Red Templars: Who Are They?



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, here i am again. I was just surfing the net, looking up some Space Marine Chapters, when i found this really cool looking chapter called the red Templars. Unfortunately, information wasn't really that easy to find. So, if you have any info on these marines, or even collect them, just post it. All information valued.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

The information that's known about them will be at http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Main_Page
which has pretty much all the info about anything 40k that has ever been...

The short version is, they wear red, they drive bikes and they have a fleur-de-lys logo, which may show a link to the Ecclesiarchy. There's a thread on them here where some of us discuss these things, but unless there's more info in the new codex, this is pretty much it I'm afraid.

:not much to go on cyclops:


----------



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks. That clears some stuff up. Really appreciate the info on bikes.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Apparently they are a bit stronger than normal Marines but aren't as intelligent.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Embarrassed black templars maybe?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Cato Sicarius said:


> Apparently they are a bit stronger than normal Marines but aren't as intelligent.


Got a source for that Cato? I'd never heard that before.

:intrigued cyclops:


----------

